# Non resident with rental income in ireland -Should I pay the Universal Social Charge?



## clarehills (6 Nov 2012)

Hi,
I am resident in the U.S. but have a rental income from a house in Ireland. In 2011 I took in 10,200 in rental income. I have calculated the taxable amount for Form 11 but i am not sure if the Universal Social Charge applies to me. I looked at the USC FAQ and searched around but could not find any information to clarify the situation, can anyone advise me here?

Summary - does USC apply to rental income for a non resident.

Thanks!
Clarehills


----------



## mandelbrot (6 Nov 2012)

Simple answer, yes.

Your tax residence is not relevant to answering the question.

The main question is are you a chargeable person, and it appears you are. You should also be aware that any capital allowances claimed in arriving at your income for tax purposes, will not be allowed in arriving at your income liable to USC.


----------



## Bronte (7 Nov 2012)

I agree with Mandelbrot, I'm non resident as well and my understanding from my accountant is that I am liable.  I'm not able to do the calculation for you.  Might be an idea for you to hire an accountant to get things right, and this relatively low cost is also tax deductable.  An accountant might even save you a lot of money.  

I hope you're registered with the PRTB, paid the NPPR and the household charge.  These 3 have nasty stings to them.


----------



## clarehills (7 Nov 2012)

Thank you Mandelbrot and Bronte!

I looked up the rules and yes, I am a chargeable person.

Yep - I am all payed up on the NPPR and PRTB.

I did have an accountant but decided to do it myself this year so that I will understand the system a little better. I am using the ROS to fill out the Form 11 and it does the calculation for me so no worries there.

Once again - thanks for the help folks - much appreciated 
Clarehills


----------



## Bronte (8 Nov 2012)

deleted - changed my mind.


----------

